# Threw my Old SJ Together For My Son



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My 16 year old son outgrew his large 907 set up 29+. We have been waiting for a new Ice Cream Truck frame since last summer. One evening while building customer stuff in the basement, he looks at my old frame hanging on the wall and asked what size it was. I said XL of course. He said can I ride it? Know what? If it means getting my Krampus back, sure can! 
I lucked out finding the fork. a straight steerer, 100mm thru axle. SLX brakes and a 1x11 drivetrain. I had the wheels from when I rode the bike. He kills it on this thing.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Huh, lucked out means missed out here! How tall is your son? I liked that generation of frames. I still want the Pitch that stole Enduro sales for my collection, looks very similar to your Stumpy.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Im 6 foot four and 3/4. He's 6 foot three or so. Probably going to end up taller than me someday. Then we get to shop for XXL bikes. Yay.


----------

